# A source for all those great AFX track plans?



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Does anybody know of a source for all the AFX set track plans of years back?

I see many of the sets in old Christmas catalogs and Ebay and think I would like to build that track. But without the diagram, it is usually impossible.

Thanks,

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

This site has some.

http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/freelay.jsp


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*Slotmonster website*

You may also want to look through some of the catalogs on this website:

http://www.slotmonsters.com/Default.aspx?Page=slot-car-manufacturers&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Resinmonger- Great website. I love those Faller tracks. They really set it up for realistic layouts.

Thanks for posting

Jim


----------

